# Dog walking group Luton



## pjm (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a 6 month old Rottweiler very friendly, a little boisterous attends training classes every week. Looking for anyone else who is interested in having dog walks, around Luton. Primarily because I am keen to let him play off lead, with another dog, to aid his socialisation, he doesnt get much chance to do this so keen to meet other dog walkers where he can have a good play off lead with another dog. 
Let me know if youre interested
Pete


----------

